# print/jadetex won't build



## azadian (May 15, 2014)

I'm running 9.2-RELEASE-p5, and when I try to build print/jadetex I get two problems:

27 files are not found, for example:  docstrip.tex, minimal.cls, array.sty, longtable.sty.
Even after I supply all those files interactively, the make ends in failure, though it is not clear what the failure is.
All the missing files are found in one of:

/usr/local/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/*/
/usr/local/share/fonts/amsfonts/tex/latex/amsfonts/
Is this port broken, or am I doing something wrong, or what?


----------



## fonz (May 15, 2014)

Although it took an eternity to fetch, it eventually built just fine here. Can you post exactly what you did, what went wrong, what you have in /etc/make.conf and anything else that might be relevant? Is your ports tree up to date?


----------



## azadian (May 16, 2014)

Thanks for checking.  I basically did:

```
portsnap fetch
portsnap update
portupgrade -aRD
```
I just repeated this, with the same result. /etc/make.conf has:

```
NO_SENDMAIL=yes
NO_MAILWRAPPER=yes
WITH_PKGNG=yes
```
I have run `pkgng`, and I have installed some packages with pkg, and I have done assorted other fiddling.  For example, after completing the update to 9.2-RELEASE, I had to restore /lib/libutil.so.8 (along with a couple others) from my backup, God only knows why.


----------



## fonz (May 16, 2014)

azadian said:
			
		

> with the same result


Which is what, exactly? Can you post specific error messages?


----------



## azadian (May 16, 2014)

```
===>  Buuilding for jadetex-3.13_8
etex jadetex.ins
This is pdfeTeX, Version 3.141592-1.21a-2.2 (Web2C 7.5.4)
entering extended mode
(./jadetex.ins
! I can't find file `docstrip.tex'.
1.2 \input docstrip.tex

Please type another input file name:
```

At this point I typed ^D.  After that it pulled an emergency stop, and failed.  Earlier, when I fed in all the 27 files by hand, it failed similarly, with "No pages of output.".

For obvious reasons, I'd first like to solve the problem that it can't find the files.  I'm thinking there's a configuration problem somewhere, and when that is solved maybe the other problem will go away.


----------



## Anonymous (May 16, 2014)

Try to reinstall print/teTeX-texmf and print/teTeX-base. Make a `pkg_libchk` from sysutils/bsdaminutils. (lib/libutil.so.8 is on my system in 
/usr/local/lib/compat/  and /usr/local/lib32/compat/).


----------



## azadian (May 16, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions.  I'm rebuilding the teTeX stuff as I write.

`pkg_libchk` shows a bunch of missing libraries.  One common one is libcam.so.5.  Stupid question:  How can I discover which port supplies this shared library?


----------



## azadian (May 16, 2014)

Rebuilding the suggested teTeX stuff, and running `texconfig` didn't help.  Maybe I need to put something special in texconfig?


----------



## Anonymous (May 16, 2014)

Did you update your system?


----------



## azadian (May 16, 2014)

I reinstalled the TeX ports as suggested. I then tried re-making jadetex. No joy.


----------



## Anonymous (May 16, 2014)

I mean update of the whole system - `pkg upgrade` or `portsnap fetch update` and `portmaster -a`.


----------



## azadian (May 16, 2014)

I did that about fifteen hours ago, as described in my initial reply on this topic.


----------



## Anonymous (May 16, 2014)

Sorry I have not seen it. 

The only idea *I* have - if you have installed latex too, deinstall latex, all teTeX ports, and texinfo and install teTex new.


----------



## azadian (May 16, 2014)

Hmmm, maybe I need to do that because I've done some installs with pkg, and I hear that pkg and ports don't mix well yet.

At the moment I am obsessing about libcam.so.5. By installing misc/compat8x I was able to get this file in /usr/local/lib/compat*.  What I don't understand is that `pkg_libchk` still reports that it (amonst others) is missing.  It doesn't seem to matter how I have LD_LIBRARY_PATH set or unset.  Maybe I need /etc/libmap.conf as mentioned here:  http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2012-January/065448.html?


----------

